# How to use up large pickle surplus?



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I have quite a few jars of canned pickles that need to be used up since I am hoping to can a fresh crop this summer. They aren't bad, but some are not as crisp as they used to be and I have too many and would like to pare down my shelves before things get crazy with this coming summer's garden and canning season.

Any ideas? I have Bread & Butter, Dill, Sweet Bread & Butter. I was thinking the juice would maybe work as a meat marinade but have no idea what to do with all those pickles (they are several years old).

I'd appreciate any tips you may have. :shrug: I'm stumped.


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I don't know about using them up in bulk fashion, but we love to take sliced ham, spread cream cheese on it then roll it up with a quartered pickle in the middle. We also do a lot of fried pickles. We quarter them, dry them a bit with a clean cloth or paper towel, dip them in tempura and deep fry until golden brown. Dip in ranch...wonderful!

Oh, and what about relish? I've never made it, so I could be talking out my ear, but it's a thought. You could do sweet and dill.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

One way that helps me use my dill pickles is to chop them up and put them in the "homemade" Thousand Island salad dressing I make.

I say "homemade" because I use bought mayo and bought chili sauce. The dressing is definately better than any I can buy in the store.

Another suggestion is to make sure there is a jar of pickles on the table at every meal. I know if I don't get them out, no one seems to think of them. 

I've heard of fried dill pickles, never eaten any myself. Do you have any friends or family that would be willing to take a couple of jars? 

In our area it is said that you should have 7 sweets and 7 sours on the table at meal time. Have yourself a couple of PA Dutch meals.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

I would take them to bring a dish gatherings, the still crispy ones anyway. People love homemade pickles around here. I thought of relish also. If they are too soggy to be good for anything you can toss the pickles into the compost and marinade other veggies in the juice.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

My mom adds dill pickles and some juice to potato salad. But there are limits to how much you can add.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Add them chopped very finely to things like ham salad, chicken, tuna or turkey salad, or when making tartar sauce for fish. It won't matter if they are soggy if you chop them.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Deep Fried Pickles are YUMMY! So are deep fried fresh Cucumbers!!!!


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the great ideas! I will definitely use them.

I forgot to say originally that I also have a ton of relish canned up otherwise I would just make that out of them.

Thanks so much everyone. I hate to waste them but you all gave some really neat ways to use them up.

Blessings!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Send them to me.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

fried pickles
relish
pickle "wrap" (piece of thin sliced ham coated with cream cheese wrapped around the pickle)
pickle dip (diced pickles and juice added to softened cream cheese and dill weed)


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

I adapted this recipe from another website. It's really quite yummy. Now I know what to do with that single pickle left in the jar. It's suggested to substitute 1/8 c of the flour with vital wheat gluten for a better rise. Think I'll try adding some garlic and chives next time. It's especially good with roast beef, corned beef, pastrami. Try making a grilled cheese sandwich with it. I like it toasted with smear of vegetable cream cheese. Bet this would make great hamburger buns if you formed the dough by hand and baked them in the oven. Cooking times will vary depending on your bread machine.


o 1 cup warm pickle juice
o 1 large dill pickles, grated
o 1 tablespoon butter, softened
o 1 tablespoon dried onions or 1/2 cup finely chopped onions
o 1 teaspoon dried parsley
o 1 1/2 teaspoons dried dill weed
o 1/4 teaspoon salt (optional)
o 3 1/8 cups bread flour
o 2 teaspoons active dry yeast

Place all the ingredients in the bread machine pan according to manufacturerâs directions. Bake on the âWhite Bread/Medium Crustâ setting.


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

Ladycat, if I could send you my extra, I happily would! 

Thanks everyone for some great ideas. Some of these I have never heard of, especially pickle bread. Wow. I am going to try it today.

Blessings to all of you for your help (ever tried to google "recipes with pickles"? lol You get a LOT of pickle recipes to make, but not recipes with pickles in them.) 

This will help immensely.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I put a jar of homemade relish and a jar of homemade pickles in every batch of tuna salad. I think it would be tasty to dice them up small and include them in deviled egg filling.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

We are ONLY on the other side of wisconsin. We NEVER have enough pickles and run out months ahead of time. Taking a trip east anytime soon?:happy0035:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have a great recipe for rouladens with pickles here:
http://www.createdbycj.com/recipes/2010/4/17/beef-rouladen.html


----------

